# Bengal x british short hair



## samtialou

I have a 1 year old bengal x british short hair girl needing a new home, her name is Diva, she needs to be homed somewhere as a hunting cat, farm would be ideal! For how old she is she is amazing at what she brings home, mice, frogs, black birds and pigoens. Unfortunately her talent is very upsetting for the children. So she is best to go to a new home where her owner wont be put off by this, or a farm maybe.

She is a beautiful girl and very friendly, she has been neutered, and micro chipped and full injections.


----------



## Aurelia

Why don't you just keep her in as a house cat then? 

I'm sorry, but that's not a reason ... a good reason to rehome a cat


----------



## samtialou

I know  We have tried, but since she was able to go out there was no keeping her in, where we live is like bird haven through the windows out the back of our house are thousands of them, from the age of 12 week old she was clicking at the windows. We also have george our dog, we have a dog flap for him and he has had his freedom always, we couldnt seal that up nw after all this time, wouldnt be fair on him. If the kids were handling the animals she brings home better we would keep her, but they do get very upset by it. So we said maybe she would be better going somewhere that she can catch naughty mice and rats instead where she could have fun.

We really dont know what else to do, we have tried the bells and the buzzer collars but she is just too good. I understand it come naturally with cats, but didnt think it would be as bad as this.


----------



## Guest

It's a natural thing for her to do 

She is beautiful.


----------



## MissusMayhem

shes stunning


----------



## Aurelia

Well when cats 'click' at windows it doesn't mean they HAVE to get to them. Mine do this a lot when they watch the birds out the windows, but it's just excitement at seeing the feathery flighty things  We have a toy like the Da Bird which does a marvelous job of simulating a bird.

There are ways of keeping your cat indoors, and although she might not like it for a while she will settle.

If you really can't seal off the dog flap, is it not possible to just make the room with the flap out of bounds for her?

I keep indoor only kitties, and yes I go to the extreme to make sure they never get out. But really it can be quite a simple exercise to ensure they don't. It's just getting into the habbit of making sure they don't have an escape route.


----------



## samtialou

All downstairs is open plan. I cant see any other way, All i see is when she brings something in which is about twice a day now the kids are hysterical, its so unfair on them, my kids are first before Diva. Ya can only imagine what the kids are like when she brings animals in alive, especially mice. She has to go now, we have tried everything else


----------



## MissusMayhem

where are you from?
and are you asking anything for her?
im wondering if there is any rescues as an option


----------



## samtialou

Im from Chorley in Lancashire, i dont want anything for her, just a permanent home. Thanks

I dont like the thought of her going to rescue im hoping for a home for her.


----------



## Aurelia

Rescue (believe it or not) would be better for her hun. That way any potential new owner with do home checks, it's the best chance you have of finding a good home for her. Some rescue centres will even try to find her a home while she is still with you, to avoid her going into the rescue centre at all .

It really saddens me to hear of your situation. I wish I could offer some advice that would keep everyone happy


----------



## samtialou

This is Diva with my dog george, She been used to dogs since she 8 week old.....sooooo cute


----------



## samtialou

Aurelia said:


> Rescue (believe it or not) would be better for her hun. That way any potential new owner with do home checks, it's the best chance you have of finding a good home for her. Some rescue centres will even try to find her a home while she is still with you, to avoid her going into the rescue centre at all .
> 
> It really saddens me to hear of your situation. I wish I could offer some advice that would keep everyone happy


Your advice has helped, if rescue is an option then im open to it. Im hoping something will come up for her, fingers crossed, thank you


----------



## GeordieBabe

she's lovely im looking for a new kitty but sadly too far, im sure she will have a new home in no time


----------



## samtialou

GeordieBabe said:


> she's lovely im looking for a new kitty but sadly too far, im sure she will have a new home in no time


I would be willing to travel half way depending where your from?


----------



## samtialou

samtialou said:


> I would be willing to travel half way depending where your from?


How stupid am i ! Geordie, newcastle isnt it? suppose that is quite a distance if thats where you live


----------



## lauren001

samtialou said:


> I would be willing to travel half way depending where your from?


You need to home check yourself or get rescue to do it for you, as anyone can tell you anything about their home and where your cat will be living. I presume that you do care where she ends up.


----------



## Aurelia

Thanks Lauren, you said what I was trying to say


----------



## GeordieBabe

samtialou said:


> How stupid am i ! Geordie, newcastle isnt it? suppose that is quite a distance if thats where you live


yeah hun just a bit


----------



## hobbs2004

She is so gorgeous. 

But I cannot get my head around the reason for her to be rehomed. Although I am sure you have already done that is there any way that you could sit your kids down and explain to them that cats are hunters and that she is doing what nature tells her to do?

I guess the other options are to either get a cat run for outside, so she can still go out but is in a confined space or alternatively look into cat proofing your garden so that she can still go out but is confined within your garden space.


----------



## samtialou

No i dont know about homecheck as i have never had to do this before, but of course i care where she ends up...thank you.

Doesnt matter my reasons as i have more thank explained myself, i cannot confine the garden that way as its housing association. Please just contact me if you are able to provide a loving permanent home for her, this is upsetting enough as it is without the guilt being added to it. My children are completely put off her with what she does, they dont understand its her nature, they just see her as a horrible cat now.


----------



## hobbs2004

samtialou said:


> No i dont know about homecheck as i have never had to do this before, but of course i care where she ends up...thank you.
> 
> Doesnt matter my reasons as i have more thank explained myself, i cannot confine the garden that way as its housing association. Please just contact me if you are able to provide a loving permanent home for her, this is upsetting enough as it is without the guilt being added to it. My children are completely put off her with what she does, they dont understand its her nature, they just see her as a horrible cat now.


Listen hun, I wasn't attacking you. I was simply trying to come up with a solution that might keep the cat with you that you hadn't considered. 

If cat proofing the garden doesn't work then perhaps a cat run that you can attach to the backdoor so she has some outside. You can pick them up on the likes of ebay.


----------



## samtialou

hobbs2004 said:


> Listen hun, I wasn't attacking you. I was simply trying to come up with a solution that might keep the cat with you that you hadn't considered.
> 
> If cat proofing the garden doesn't work then perhaps a cat run that you can attach to the backdoor so she has some outside. You can pick them up on the likes of ebay.


Thats fine, thank you for your suggestion. Only problem is like i have explained in earlier threads, i do have a dog that i have had 4 years with free run of house and garden, i have dog flap for him at back door, it really wouldnt be fair to seal up dog flap or make a small run like that out the back door.


----------



## hobbs2004

samtialou said:


> Thats fine, thank you for your suggestion. Only problem is like i have explained in earlier threads, i do have a dog that i have had 4 years with free run of house and garden, i have dog flap for him at back door, it really wouldnt be fair to seal up dog flap or make a small run like that out the back door.


Then the only other thing that springs to mind, which other people have suggested already is to keep her in and to change the dog flap to one that can only be opened with an electromagnetic bling, which means that only he can go in or out.

If that doesn't work either for you then I wish you the best of luck to find a great new home for her. She is adorable, so hopefully that is not going to be much of a problem.


----------



## lauren001

Try advertising her on the Bengal cat forum too.

Bengal Cat Forums :: Index - rehoming section.

Don't worry about her being a Bengal cross on there, some members have crosses too, they don't get a hard time and she *is* a very good looking cat.


----------



## samtialou

My i just point out here though, it would be just as unfair to stop diva doing natures thing and having her freedom to catch as it would be to now after 4 years stop my dog from going in and out the house as he pleases making him feel restricted.

Bottom line here is she needs a new home, somewhere that she can still be free to hunt. My children are very reserved with her now and not very loving with her because of it and that in itself is unfair. We have tried our very best to cope with the situation and every avenue possible, we now have to let her go as i fear she will turn agressive because of the kids behavior toward her. Right now she is a very loving cat toward me but her patience is running thin with the kids. Please contact me if you can offer her a home, thank you


----------



## samtialou

hobbs2004 said:


> Then the only other thing that springs to mind, which other people have suggested already is to keep her in and to change the dog flap to one that can only be opened with an electromagnetic bling, which means that only he can go in or out.
> 
> If that doesn't work either for you then I wish you the best of luck to find a great new home for her. She is adorable, so hopefully that is not going to be much of a problem.


Thank you for that one, its definately something i will try if re homing fails, wish i knew about that one sooner. :thumbup:


----------



## samtialou

lauren001 said:


> Try advertising her on the Bengal cat forum too.
> 
> Bengal Cat Forums :: Index - rehoming section.
> 
> Don't worry about her being a Bengal cross on there, some members have crosses too, they don't get a hard time and she *is* a very good looking cat.


Thanks for that, doing it now


----------



## Taylorbaby

just see your thread on the bengal forum, I hope she finds a good home soon. Just to add though this is what cats do, yes its extremly sad but thats what they do they are hunters, cant you dispose of the animals away they she brings in?


----------



## Guest

I had a horse at a show yard about 6 years back, I would doubt that anything had changed there. I am now doing my Phd in veterinary science and I would never let harm come to an animal. Would you like me to give you their contact details? It's in Staffordshire but they had 3 cats when I was there, all loved, all valued and all their services very grateful rendered! 

Em
x


----------



## Guest

P.s. That was very poorly written! The cats there were very much loved, almost house cats but on a farm that no one lived on. It's very out of the way and there are no near by roads. The shed (was) is open 24 hours a day and the heating left on for the cats when no one is in the yard. She'd be well fed and very well loved as all the animals are there. She'd have human companionship in stable hours. If I can help then please get in touch,
Em
x


----------



## Mandle

I'm so sorry your cat has caused so many problems with your family. Of course if she is not being loved by the children and is upsetting them another home would be a good option. Have you tried Cats Protection? They can do the homechecks for you and find a temporary fosterer (I do that but not in your area) so she doesn't have to go in a shelter in a cage.

I have a Bengal/BSH cross too and he is a little monster. Last year he kept bringing in frogs!

Nimbus playing with a frog | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Good luck, I bet she's a lovely cat really.


----------



## samtialou

Eroswoof said:


> P.s. That was very poorly written! The cats there were very much loved, almost house cats but on a farm that no one lived on. It's very out of the way and there are no near by roads. The shed (was) is open 24 hours a day and the heating left on for the cats when no one is in the yard. She'd be well fed and very well loved as all the animals are there. She'd have human companionship in stable hours. If I can help then please get in touch,
> Em
> x


Now this is something i would deffinately be interested in, please pass on any info if poss, thank you


----------



## samtialou

Mandle said:


> I'm so sorry your cat has caused so many problems with your family. Of course if she is not being loved by the children and is upsetting them another home would be a good option. Have you tried Cats Protection? They can do the homechecks for you and find a temporary fosterer (I do that but not in your area) so she doesn't have to go in a shelter in a cage.
> 
> I have a Bengal/BSH cross too and he is a little monster. Last year he kept bringing in frogs!
> 
> Nimbus playing with a frog | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Good luck, I bet she's a lovely cat really.


Thank you for being so understanding! As i have tried explaining on here its not the problem of what she does anymore its the effects it has had, after trying so long to stop the problem its caused the kids to be cold toward her, there is no turning it round now.

Yeah she brings home frogs too, and mice, and birds, which have changed to bigger birds like black birds and in last few days she got a wood pigoen, which im GUTTED about because they live in pairs, Someone on here has contacted me about a possible stables yard, this would be ideal, going for these options before a rescue. 

Love the pic of nimbus, looks like the frog is surrendering with his feet up! cracking picture


----------



## kelly-joy

I agree with Aurelia that you need to get any home offered for your cat home checked first, as it is only when you get into the persons home do you get a better feel to whether they will be a suitable home or not. People can say and be anything they want over the net and that is how a lot of animals end up in the wrong hands and in the wrong homes. We at Index page • Animal Lifeline UK work with many rescue throughout the UK and help people like yourself to find rescue placements for their animals to help prevent them from getting into the wrong hands and wrong homes for them, If you send me an email I will send you a template of questions that rescues need to know about your cat and then we will contact rescues in your area and other rescues we work with and also pedigree cat rescues to see if any can take them for you and we also help with transport to get the cat to its rescue place or foster home as a lot of rescues use foster homes rather than having the cat in a cage. If you would like our help please feel free to email me at [email protected] . Here is a list of rescues in and around your area

CAT HOMING AND RESCUE (C.H.A.R.)
Tel: 01925 824433 (after 7pm)
Email: [email protected]

PENNINE PEN ANIMAL RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1099274
Tel: 0161 621 0819
Web site: Home
Email: [email protected]

FURRY TAILS FELINE WELFARE
Blackpool & the Fylde
Registered Charity no: 1118124
Tel: 07905 074 353
Fax: 01253 839 500
Email: [email protected]

THE HEATONS ANIMAL GROUP
Stockport
Registered Charity no. 1072091
Tel: 01619 750 784 or 01614 430 807
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: Thargsite_index

PREVENT UNWANTED PETS
Wigan, and surrounding areas
Registered Charity no: 702569
Tel: 01942 878573 or 07772 722 709
Email: [email protected]
Website: Home

NATIONAL ANIMAL SANCTUARIES SUPPORT LEAGUE
Registered Charity no: 102488.
Tel: 07792 672 521
Email: [email protected]
Website: Nat'l Animal Sanct. Support League - Home

BOLTON CAT RESCUE
Email: [email protected]
Website: Bolton & Bury Cat Rescue

OLDHAM CATS RESCUE
Manchester
Registered Charity no: 1058621
Tel: 0161 653 6530
E-mail: [email protected]
Web site: Home

SOCIETY FOR ABANDONED ANIMALS
Registered Charity No: 245426
Tel: 0161 973 5318
Email: [email protected]
Website: Welcome to the Society for Abandoned Animals | Society for Abandoned Animals

BLACKPOOL CATS IN CARE
Contact should initially be by Email: [email protected]
Website: Home - Blackpool Cats in Care

MOGGIES CAT RESCUE
Darwen, Near Blackburn, Lancs
All cats ready for adoption are neutered and fully vaccinated prior to leaving the rescue.
Tel: 01254 708171

FOUR PAWS PET RESCUE
Areas covered: Cumbria / North Lancs
Tel: 01539 822599 and 01539 725839
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.fourpawscatrescue.org

CLICK4CATS
Tel: 0161 773 2684
Website: Welcome to the Frontpage

CAT ACTION TRUST (1977) - SHAW BRANCH
Tel: 01706 840102
General Email: [email protected]
Web site: Cat Action Trust 1977

HUMANE EDUCATION SOCIETY
Registered Charity no: 207513
Tel: 01625 520802
Email: [email protected]
Website: Welcome | Humane Education Society | The Animal Sanctuary Wilmslow

PET REHOME
Registered Charity no: 1095060
Tel: 01942 260667 or 01204 304679
Tel: (Ormskirk / Skelmersdale area only) 01695 577571 / 07561 030399
Email: [email protected]
Web site: PET REHOME - Flash Intro

CATS PROTECTION - LANCASTER & MORECAMBE
Registered Charity: 203644 (England and Wales) 
Tel/Fax: 01524 850112
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Cats Protection - Lancaster & Morecambe
National CP Helpline: 03000 12 12 12

RSPCA - TAMESIDE & GLOSSOP BRANCH
Registered Charity no. 232260
Rehoming (cats): Tel: 0797 775 7273
Rehoming (dogs): Tel: 07050 264531
Gereral Branch Tel: 07050 264531
Email: [email protected]
Web site: RSPCA Tameside and Glossop Branch - Registered Charity - caring for the welfare of local animals

RSPCA - MANCHESTER & SALFORD
Registered Charity No 232255
Email: [email protected]
National RSPCA Website: Animal Charity - Rescue Dogs, Cats, Pets, Horses - Prevent Cruelty - rspca.org.uk

RSPCA - CHESHIRE (ALTRINCHAM)
Registered Charity no: 223367
Rehoming Tel: 0161 286 2503
Adoption Enquiries Email: [email protected]
Web site: RSPCA
Facebook: RSPCA Altrincham Cheshire Facebook Page

RSPCA - CRAVEN & UPPER WHARFEDALE
Registered Charity no: 232237
Rehoming Tel: 07949 229955
Website: Animal Charity - Rescue Dogs, Cats, Pets, Horses - Prevent Cruelty - rspca.org.uk

RSPCA - FYLDE
Registered Charity no: 232246 
Advice & Rehoming Centre: 1a North Albert Street, Fleetwood, Lancs, FY7 6AA. (Open: Tues / Thur / Fri: 10.30am to 4pm, Sat: 1.30pm to 4pm)
Centre Tel: 01253 873616 or 01253 720658
Web site: Fylde Branch RSPCA

RSPCA - BURY, OLDHAM & DISTRICT (ANIMAL CENTRE OLDHAM)
Registered Charity no: 226624 
Rehoming (Bury area) Tel: 0161 766 1414 or 0161 624 4725
Rehoming (Oldham area) Tel: 0161 624 4725
Email: [email protected]
Website: Welcome to the Home Page of RSPCA Bury, Oldham & District

RSPCA - BOLTON
Registered Charity no: 232243 
Rehoming Tel: 01204 521160
Web site: Animal Charity - Rescue Dogs, Cats, Pets, Horses - Prevent Cruelty - rspca.org.uk

RSPCA - PRESTON & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no: 232256 
Rehoming Centre Tel: 01772 792553
Email: [email protected]
Web site: RSPCA Preston District Branch Lancashire

RSPCA - LANCASHIRE EAST ANIMAL CENTRE (ALTHAM ANIMAL CENTRE)
Registered Charity no: 232253 
Shelter Tel: 01254 231118
Fax: 01254 238856
Email: via contact form on their website:
Web site: RSPCA LancsEast

RSPCA - GREATER MANCHESTER ANIMAL HOSPITAL
Rehoming Centre & Hospital: 411 Eccles New Road, Manchester, M5 5NN
Opening hours: Mon to Fri, 7.30am to 4pm
Tel: 0300 123 0711
Web site: Animal Charity - Rescue Dogs, Cats, Pets, Horses - Prevent Cruelty - rspca.org.uk

RSPCA - BLACKPOOL / NORTH LANCS ANIMAL CENTRE (Longview Kennels)
Registered Charity no: 232252 
Rehoming Centre Tel: 01253 763991
Branch Email: [email protected]
National Web site: Animal Charity - Rescue Dogs, Cats, Pets, Horses - Prevent Cruelty - rspca.org.uk

RSPCA - ROCHDALE & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no: 232257
Animal Centre Tel: 01706 861897
Fax: 01706 746525
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rochdale Animal Centre - Welcome to our website

RSPCA - WIGAN, LEIGH & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no: 232249
Rehoming Tel: 01942 824165
Email: [email protected]
Website: RSPCA - Wigan, Leigh & District Branch

CAT WELFARE
Postal Address: PO Box 293, LEEDS LS16 0ER.
Tel: 07876 212 518
Email: [email protected] 
Web site: Happy Endings - Home

LANCASHIRE CAT RESCUE
Preston
33 New Lane, Penwortham, Preston, Lancashire, PR1 9JH
Tel: 01772 750263
Email: [email protected]
Web site: www.lancatrescue.co.uk

CATS PAWS SANCTUARY
Blackpool
Registererd charity no: 1028641
Sanctuary: (Rear Pensilva), School Road, Marton Moss, Blackpool, Lancs (open 2pm - 4pm daily)
Tel: 01253 760007
Email: [email protected]
Alternative Email: [email protected]

CAT RESCUE (BLACKPOOL, WYRE & FYLDE)
Registered Charity no: 1081433
Postal Address: P.O.Box 169, Lythan St Annes, Lancashire, FY8 4WE
Tel: 01253 720357
Email: [email protected]
Website: Cat Rescue Blackpool, Wyre & Fylde Home Page

ANIMALS IN NEED
Registered Charity No: 1004095
Tel: 0151 549 0959
Email: [email protected]
Website: Home - Animals In Need Liverpool

TAMESIDE ANIMAL SHELTER
Tel: 0161 368 3511
Email: [email protected]
Website: Home - Tameside Animal Shelter

WOODLANDS ANIMAL SANCTUARY
Holmeswood
Registered Charity no: 1108626
Tel: 01704 823293
Email: [email protected]
Website: Woodlands Animal Sanctuary

FRIENDS OF THE ANIMALS
Registered Charity no: 1000249
Lancashire: P.O. Box 86 Clitheroe Lancs. BB7 4NZ. Tel. 01200-440192
Web site: Home

BURNLEY STRAYS RESCUE
Covering Burnley and Oldham
28 Mill Hill Lane, Hapton, Lancs., BB11 5QU
Tel: 01282 775684
Fax: 01282 770222
Email: [email protected]

PAWS 2 WALK
Tel: 07971 230754
Email: [email protected]

KITTEN KARERS
Tel: 07834774949
Email: [email protected]

BENTHAM & DISTRICT PET RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1071200
Tel: 01729 860 235
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Bentham and District Pet Rescue

PERSIAN AND EXOTICS RESCUE
Based in Whitefield, Manchester covering the UK.
Tel: 07864 062 560
Email: [email protected]
Website: Home - Persian And Exotic Cat Rescue

MILLSTREAM ANIMAL SHELTER
Shelter: Millstream Lane, Clayton Bridge, Manchester, Lancashire, M40 1QT
Tel: 0161 683 4194

EASTERLEIGH ANIMAL SANCTUARY
Blackpool
Registered Charity No: 1072897
Rehoming Centre: Queensway Park Farm, Queensway, Lytham St. Annes, Lancashire, FY8 3TP. (open daily 11am to 4pm)
Correspondence only to: 36 Caxton Avenue, Bispham, Blackpool, Lancs. FY2 9AP
Tel: 01253 789185
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Easterleigh Animal Sanctuary

BLEAKHOLT ANIMAL SANCTUARY
Bury, Lancs
Registered Charity no: 1110503
Sanctuary: Bury Old Road, Edenfield, Ramsbottom, Bury, Lancs., BL0 0RX
Tel: 08700 620530
Email: [email protected]
Website: Welcome to Bleakholt

ANIMALS IN DISTRESS SANCTUARY
Manchester
Registered Charity No: 515886
Rehoming Centre Tel: 0906 680 1215
General enquiries: 0161 775 2221
Emergency line: 07850 605 283
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Animals in Distress Animal Sanctuary, the rescue charity that cares.

CATS IN CRISIS
Preston
Tel: 01772 498053

EAST LANCASHIRE ANIMAL WELFARE
Accrington, Lancashire
Tel: 01254 388133

ANIMAL CARE - LANCASTER
Lancaster
Registered Charity no: 508819
Tel: 01524 65495
Fax: 01524 841819
Email: [email protected]
Website: Welcome | ANIMAL CARE

DESTITUTE ANIMAL SHELTER
Bolton
Registered Charity no: 222935
Shelter Tel: 01204 526486
Shop Tel: 01204 465870
E-mail: [email protected]
Web site: The Destitute Animal Shelter - Bolton

PENDLE CAT RESCUE
Barrowford, Burnley
Tel: 01282 601418

PIKEVIEW ANIMAL RESCUE
Oldham
Rescuing and rehoming animals in need ~ Registered Charity no. 1031515
66 Yorkshire Street, Oldham, Lancashire, OL1 1SR
Tel: 0161 626 2230
Email: [email protected]

WASP ANIMAL RESCUE
Blackpool
248 Church Street, Blackpool, Lancashire, FY1 3PX
Tel: 01253 622788

WYRE ANIMAL WELFARE
Fleeetwood
87 Poulton Road, Fleetwood, Lancashire, FY7 6TQ
Tel: 01253 872198

ACTION FOR FERALS
Oldham
11 Troughgate, Hollins, Oldham
Tel: 0161 626 0642

FELINE RESCUE
Bolton
Tel: 01204 415320

HOME RESCUE
Oldham, Lancs.
Tel: 01706 842959


----------



## samtialou

Thank you, i have sent you my contact details


----------



## kelly-joy

emailed you back


----------



## kelly-joy

I have found her a rescue space, I did call but you must be busy, so when you get 5 mins can you give me a call back and then we can have a chat if you are happy than I can start arranging transport etc for her to get to the rescue


----------



## samtialou

Diva will be going to a rescue shortly, Thank you everyone


----------



## jenny armour

unfortunately if you have a cat that goes outdoors then you have to expect this of them, its natural. 
i think you shouldnt have had a cat in the first place. shame the cat now has to suffer by being uprooted for being natural


----------



## samtialou

I have found diva a new home instead of going to rescue. 

I came on here trying to find a loving home for diva, i have had understanding comments, but then i have mainly had comments of opinions which i didnt ask for, My reasons for re homing diva are true, unlike alot of peoples reasons which are pure lies, but then you get the odd idiot wanting to re home there cat for stupid reasons like how it doesnt go with there new furniture! yes its true, shocking as it is. I love my cat, that is why i am trying to find her a new home, if i didnt care i could suddenly keep her house bound, unloved by the kids and miserable, or even worse dump her somewhere in the hope that she doesnt find home again.

So for all those people on here stuck up with your unwanted opinions you should think twice before stating your thoughts, as there are human beings out there that shouldnt even have the human right to walk this planet because they are so cruel to there animals.


----------



## Aurelia

samtialou said:


> I have found diva a new home instead of going to rescue.
> 
> I came on here trying to find a loving home for diva, i have had understanding comments, but then i have mainly had comments of opinions which i didnt ask for, My reasons for re homing diva are true, unlike alot of peoples reasons which are pure lies, but then you get the odd idiot wanting to re home there cat for stupid reasons like how it doesnt go with there new furniture! yes its true, shocking as it is. I love my cat, that is why i am trying to find her a new home, if i didnt care i could suddenly keep her house bound, unloved by the kids and miserable, or even worse dump her somewhere in the hope that she doesnt find home again.
> 
> So for all those people on here stuck up with your unwanted opinions you should think twice before stating your thoughts, as there are human beings out there that shouldnt even have the human right to walk this planet because they are so cruel to there animals.


Ugh 

Your excuse for rehoming isn't much madder than those who rehome because the cat doesn't match their furniture! If you really can not see that ... 

Please, never get another cat.


----------



## lauren001

My mother and father loved their cats, whether I was that enamoured as a child is debatable. I truly think I was not that bothered, but as I grew up with cats they became a very important part of my life and I am so grateful that my parents gave me that opportunity to be close to cats.
I think that whether your children like your cat *at the moment* (remember kids are extremely fickle) is immaterial to someone who really loves their cat.
You obviously just got the cat "for your kids" and now they are not interested the cat has to go. That is not to say that 6 months after Diva leaves, your kids will be begging you for another cat.


----------



## maiacam

I have two children who love our two indoor cats as part of the family. I don't think you are sending a very good message about being a responsible pet owner. I also hope diva isn't going to a farm which was your initial idea asi can't think of a more dangerous environment if it is one she is unused too...


----------



## lauren001

maiacam said:


> I have two children who love our two indoor cats as part of the family. I don't think you are sending a very good message about being a responsible pet owner. *I also hope diva isn't going to a farm which was your initial idea as i can't think of a more dangerous environment if it is one she is unused too...:*(


I agree. Farm cats are the ones that grow up, survive and get used to the environment. Farms are not the quiet places they used to be, huge machinery and large animals that may or may not be cat friendly and a lot of chemicals are used around farms these days.


----------



## SafariMan

Everyone posting opinions is missing the point, Samtialou cannot keep Diva the cat that he loves so much is that he can't cat proof his house, don't say that he can unless you've been to his house. He also doesn't want to restrict Diva from her natural instincts. He said nothing about buying this cat for his kids, and don't say that he obviously bought this for his kids and the kids got bored of Diva, If anybody desides to read deep, you can obviously tell he had this cat for quite some time, but for some unknown reason, absolutly cannot cat-proof his house, and his kids don't seem to understand Diva's instincts and are acting fowl and cold to Diva. Samtialou obviously wants the best for his cat, and doesn't want his cat to get distressed by his kids and by restrictions.


----------



## Aurelia

SafariMan said:


> Everyone posting opinions is missing the point, Samtialou cannot keep Diva the cat that he loves so much is that he can't cat proof his house, don't say that he can unless you've been to his house. He also doesn't want to restrict Diva from her natural instincts. He said nothing about buying this cat for his kids, and don't say that he obviously bought this for his kids and the kids got bored of Diva, If anybody desides to read deep, you can obviously tell he had this cat for quite some time, but for some unknown reason, absolutly cannot cat-proof his house, and his kids don't seem to understand Diva's instincts and are acting fowl and cold to Diva. Samtialou obviously wants the best for his cat, and doesn't want his cat to get distressed by his kids and by restrictions.


If _you_read properly... the cat is 1 year old.

To be perfectly honest if I were in this position (I may get attacked for this I know!) but I would be working on my children's reaction, instead of rehoming the cat.


----------



## Guest

samtialou said:


> So for all those people on here stuck up with your unwanted opinions you should think twice before stating your thoughts, as there are human beings out there that shouldnt even have the human right to walk this planet because they are so cruel to there animals.


And it just so happens that the people who have posted their opinions have every right to do so on here. You've gone completely overboard over the fact that people have questioned your reasons, your manner is unjustified.


----------



## SafariMan

Aurelia said:


> If _you_read properly... the cat is 1 year old.
> 
> To be perfectly honest if I were in this position (I may get attacked for this I know!) but I would be working on my children's reaction, instead of rehoming the cat.


Actually you have a point, but it depends on who the kids are, and their atitude and personality.


----------



## lauren001

To think that an outdoor cat is not going to raid the area of birds and small mammals is naive and should have been thought about well before Diva went outside.
Just like it would be equally naive to think an indoor cat would never rip up your stuff, pee inappropriately, shed hair, or be noisy or smelly.
Cats are *animals*, with *animal* needs, they are not just cute cuddly toys that can be picked up or discarded if they are "defective" or are unwanted or their behaviour offends.


----------



## Kiwi

Well done Kelly-joy!! I am relieved the little kitty will be going somewhere safe thanks to your help :thumbup: x


----------



## maiacam

We hope so but the op is not using kelly joy now


----------



## Aurelia

Kiwi said:


> Well done Kelly-joy!! I am relieved the little kitty will be going somewhere safe thanks to your help :thumbup: x


Hun... read a bit further


----------



## samtialou

None of you (apart from safari man) seem to be taking on board the fact that i came on here to find someone who can give her a home.....instead you are all attacking me to explain reasons down to the smallest detail. As i have explained there is no more i could possibly do (even when it comes to the kids) Where i live is a VERY small close net area, kids here (not just mine) all know diva, and kids being evil like they can be pick on her, taunt her, jump at her to scare her. Its nasty and cruel, and its all down to diva's natural instincs. I love her to bits so how dare anyone say otherwise. But again i am justifing my decisions to you all.

I CANNOT keep diva any longer, because its ruining the nice nature that she has, and whilst she is still young she still has the chance to understand that not all kids are like this and to be afraid of them. It breaks my heart evrytime i see kids taunting her (my neighbours kids) Its one big battle.

Now i am asking you all to quit this malicious attacks as like safari man explained, you dont know me, my circumstances, my home, or diva's envirnoment to the fullest.

Find someone nasty to attack.


----------



## Aurelia

samtialou said:


> None of you (apart from safari man) seem to be taking on board the fact that i came on here to find someone who can give her a home.....instead you are all attacking me to explain reasons down to the smallest detail. As i have explained there is no more i could possibly do (even when it comes to the kids) Where i live is a VERY small close net area, kids here (not just mine) all know diva, and kids being evil like they can be pick on her, taunt her, jump at her to scare her. Its nasty and cruel, and its all down to diva's natural instincs. I love her to bits so how dare anyone say otherwise. But again i am justifing my decisions to you all.
> 
> I CANNOT keep diva any longer, because its ruining the nice nature that she has, and whilst she is still young she still has the chance to understand that not all kids are like this and to be afraid of them. It breaks my heart evrytime i see kids taunting her (my neighbours kids) Its one big battle.
> 
> *Now i am asking you all to quit this malicious attacks as like safari man explained, you dont know me, my circumstances, my home, or diva's envirnoment to the fullest.*
> Find someone nasty to attack.


You're right. We only know what YOU have told us.

But I do have to ask ... why have you snubbed the offer of help to rehome her properly through a rescue? If you love her as much as you claim, surely your best option was that, so you know any new home would be checked and double checked. SO there would have been less chance of someone like you rehoming her and the vicious circle starting again?


----------



## samtialou

Aurelia said:


> You're right. We only know what YOU have told us.
> 
> But I do have to ask ... why have you snubbed the offer of help to rehome her properly through a rescue? If you love her as much as you claim, surely your best option was that, so you know any new home would be checked and double checked. SO there would have been less chance of someone like you rehoming her and the vicious circle starting again?


I havnt 'snubbed' it at all, i am still in communication with kelly joy to make sure this home is checked.


----------



## lauren001

samtialou said:


> None of you (apart from safari man) seem to be taking on board the fact that i came on here to find someone who can give her a home.....instead you are all attacking me to explain reasons down to the smallest detail. As i have explained there is no more i could possibly do (even when it comes to the kids) Where i live is a VERY small close net area, kids here (not just mine) all know diva, and kids being evil like they can be pick on her, taunt her, jump at her to scare her. Its nasty and cruel, and its all down to diva's natural instincs. I love her to bits so how dare anyone say otherwise. But again i am justifing my decisions to you all.
> 
> I CANNOT keep diva any longer, because its ruining the nice nature that she has, and whilst she is still young she still has the chance to understand that not all kids are like this and to be afraid of them. It breaks my heart evrytime i see kids taunting her (my neighbours kids) Its one big battle.
> 
> Now i am asking you all to quit this malicious attacks as like safari man explained, you dont know me, my circumstances, my home, or diva's envirnoment to the fullest.
> 
> Find someone nasty to attack.


You never mentioned before that the neighbour hood kids were being nasty to her.


----------



## samtialou

i shouldnt have too. and to be perfectly honest even if i had, no doubt i would still get attacked through SOMETHING. This site has been nothing but interrigation, full of down ya nose people. But then i dont know you guys either, so im going off your remarks, just like you have gone off mine.


----------



## Guest

samtialou said:


> i shouldnt have too. and to be perfectly honest even if i had, no doubt i would still get attacked through SOMETHING. This site has been nothing but interrigation, full of down ya nose people. But then i dont know you guys either, so im going off your remarks, just like you have gone off mine.


Hoping that you find you cat the super home that it deserves,

He looks a handome boy to me and I would have been half interested had you been a lot nearer! And sure he would have fitted in well - plenty of hunting ground here! Yet having said that we may have had a dog on cat problem as although my dogs do accept my cat (he were here firt) they zare not welcoming of others!

I am not going to knock how others keep their cats - but my cat goes out whereever he wants in the day, BUT! I do make sure he is in every night now due to his age! I worked the same with both my cats - my last one was put to sleep at 20 and my baby who is in the piccy below is almost seventeen! So being hunters has done them no harm!

Just a shame really that you could not condition your children to accept that cats do hunt! But I do agree that some cat like to go out!

All the very best!
DT

My youngest seventeen year old cat!!!


----------



## samtialou

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hoping that you find you cat the super home that it deserves,
> 
> He looks a handome boy to me and I would have been half interested had you been a lot nearer! And sure he would have fitted in well - plenty of hunting ground here! Yet having said that we may have had a dog on cat problem as although my dogs do accept my cat (he were here firt) they zare not welcoming of others!
> 
> I am not going to knock how others keep their cats - but my cat goes out whereever he wants in the day, BUT! I do make sure he is in every night now due to his age! I worked the same with both my cats - my last one was put to sleep at 20 and my baby who is in the piccy below is almost seventeen! So being hunters has done them no harm!
> 
> Just a shame really that you could not condition your children to accept that cats do hunt! But I do agree that some cat like to go out!
> 
> All the very best!
> DT
> 
> My youngest seventeen year old cat!!!


Thank you double trouble, your cat looks lovely and what a nice thing to read on here  My dog george is an amazing companion with diva, he too will miss her very much  I just know in my heart its for the best to rehome her as she is not getting on too well with the humans around here. I so want her to have a happy life, i would move house if i could and work harder to make things better for her, but i dont have the means too right now.

Thanks again


----------



## Guest

Aurelia said:


> If _you_To be perfectly honest if I were in this position (I may get attacked for this I know!) but I would be working on my children's reaction, instead of rehoming the cat.


Same.
Educating the children that it's all part of nature and what comes natural to a cat etc may have helped. 
I can understand how it would be distressing for them.


----------



## MrDarcy

My jaw dropped after viewing this thread. Oh why, oh why would someone who LOVES their pet would join a forum and advertise it for FREE! It could end up in the hands of dog baiters.

The stupidity of some people, makes me weep.

I just hope for the gorgeous cat's sake it is going to a genuine home that has been checked, and doesn't end up as dog bait (which many of these cats end up as).


----------



## noushka05

samtialou said:


> I have a 1 year old bengal x british short hair girl needing a new home, her name is Diva, she needs to be homed somewhere as a hunting cat, farm would be ideal! For how old she is she is amazing at what she brings home, mice, frogs, black birds and pigoens. Unfortunately her talent is very upsetting for the children. So she is best to go to a new home where her owner wont be put off by this, or a farm maybe.
> 
> She is a beautiful girl and very friendly, she has been neutered, and micro chipped and full injections.


ive only read the opening post but my opinion is that if you cant keep her indoors yourself then i think it far more responsible to find her a loving home with someone who will, because to allow a cat roam who is predating on song birds and frogs is really irresponsible


----------



## MrDarcy

noushka05 said:


> ive only read the opening post but my opinion is that if you cant keep her indoors yourself then i think it far more responsible to find her a loving home with someone who will, because to allow a cat roam who is predating on song birds and frogs is really irresponsible


Agreed! If this cat was a fox, it would be strung up dead with its pictures in the paper.


----------



## Kiwi

noushka05 said:


> to allow a cat roam who is predating on song birds and frogs is really irresponsible


Can't agree with you there. Cats are just one of the predators/dangers to birds and frogs and hunting is built into their natures, so how can it be called 'really irresponsible' to let your cat hunt small prey? It is just as perverse for us to breed and kill animals en-masse to put into pet-food (or ourselves for that matter) or to poison vermin instead of letting the cats do the job. You make a sweeping statement about irresponsible owners and stand the chance of offending many outdoor cat owners, who care deeply about nature and the environment. If some birds and frogs are in decline, there are many more factors affecting their predicament other than just outdoor cats.


----------



## noushka05

MrDarcy said:


> Agreed! If this cat was a fox, it would be strung up dead with its pictures in the paper.


i find it very strange that many despise an indiginous predator for killing yet brush it off and just accept it as norm when our pet cats do the same



Kiwi said:


> Can't agree with you there. Cats are just one of the predators/dangers to birds and frogs and hunting is built into their natures, so how can it be called 'really irresponsible' to let your cat hunt small prey? It is just as perverse for us to breed and kill animals en-masse to put into pet-food (or ourselves for that matter) or to poison vermin instead of letting the cats do the job. You make a sweeping statement about irresponsible owners and stand the chance of offending many outdoor cat owners, who care deeply about nature and the environment. If some birds and frogs are in decline, there are many more factors affecting their predicament other than just outdoor cats.


but cats arnt a native predator of our wildlife or infact of wildlife anywhere, they dont belong in nature they are a domesticated animal, i have siberian huskies a breed of dog known for their strong prey drive and hunting abilities and i would never dream of allowing my dogs to run free in the countryside because i care about wildlife too much, our wildlife has enough natural predators and hazards to deal with without pets killing them aswell... i really dont mean to offend or upset anyone but if you have a cat which you know is ruthlessly predating on birds and frogs and still allow it to roam, then yes in my opinion it is irresponsible.


----------



## MrDarcy

noushka05 said:


> i find it very strange that many despise an indiginous predator for killing yet brush it off and just accept it as norm when our pet cats do the same


Its called hypocrisy!


----------



## Kiwi

noushka05 said:


> but cats arnt a native predator of our wildlife or infact of wildlife anywhere, they dont belong in nature they are a domesticated animal


Er, don't know how far back you are going here but cats have been a feature of our British wildlife for quite a while now (wild, domestic, and feral) and they haven't to my knowledge created a devastating imbalance. Ditto for the rest of the world. The Egyptians worshipped them and I can understand what you mean about them being a 'domesticated animal' probably since then. However, they are of the same family as lions etc and simply cannot be trained or restrained in the way you suggest, which leaves the only 'responsible' option (according to your view) to be incarceration. I think that it is an excessive sentence to serve as not all cats are going to be happy as indoor cats. Incidentally, I adore Siberian Huskies  and would love to have one if I weren't looking for work. But even then, I would put emphasis on training and obedience and let them off-lead in suitable (last word underlined) environments. But maybe that's easy for me to say, I live in the country and local pets (dogs and cats) regularly kill rabbits, squirrels, birds etc and it is not considered a major threat to the local eco system - far from it. Finally, we are ALL part of nature, so you are drawing a fine line there - I am an animal; domesticated by my parents; house-trained (mostly); and I kill big and small animals (e.g. eat beef, pork, and wild rabbits). So maybe I am irresponsible afterall :lol:


----------



## bellathemog

Glad she found a new home, I would of taken her.

Cats are cats are SHOULD be allowed outside to play/catch frogs etc.

She looks a babe.

Hope the new owner takes GOOD care of her because I know I would of


----------



## XxZoexX

bellathemog said:


> Glad she found a new home, I would of taken her.
> 
> Cats are cats are SHOULD be allowed outside to play/catch frogs etc.
> 
> She looks a babe.
> 
> Hope the new owner takes GOOD care of her because I know I would of


Why dont you PM the OP im sure it wasnt a cert last i read 
Oh or speak to Kelly-Joy pretty sure she has contact details


----------



## bellathemog

XxZoexX said:


> Why dont you PM the OP im sure it wasnt a cert last i read
> Oh or speak to Kelly-Joy pretty sure she has contact details


I might just do that.

Our place backs onto fields and she could eat/hunt what ever she needs


----------



## XxZoexX

bellathemog said:


> I might just do that.
> 
> Our place backs onto fields and she could eat/hunt what ever she needs


Please do.. be a lovely happy ending :thumbup:


----------



## noushka05

Kiwi said:


> Er, don't know how far back you are going here but cats have been a feature of our British wildlife for quite a while now (wild, domestic, and feral) and they haven't to my knowledge created a devastating imbalance. Ditto for the rest of the world. The Egyptians worshipped them and I can understand what you mean about them being a 'domesticated animal' probably since then. However, they are of the same family as lions etc and simply cannot be trained or restrained in the way you suggest, which leaves the only 'responsible' option (according to your view) to be incarceration. I think that it is an excessive sentence to serve as not all cats are going to be happy as indoor cats. Incidentally, I adore Siberian Huskies  and would love to have one if I weren't looking for work. But even then, I would put emphasis on training and obedience and let them off-lead in suitable (last word underlined) environments. But maybe that's easy for me to say, I live in the country and local pets (dogs and cats) regularly kill rabbits, squirrels, birds etc and it is not considered a major threat to the local eco system - far from it. Finally, we are ALL part of nature, so you are drawing a fine line there - I am an animal; domesticated by my parents; house-trained (mostly); and I kill big and small animals (e.g. eat beef, pork, and wild rabbits). So maybe I am irresponsible afterall :lol:


a domesticated animal can never be part of our or any other countries wildlife because it dosent fit into any ecosystem....in this country alone they are estimated to kill 300 million wild animals per year im sorry to say they Have caused a devestating imbalance across the world, and below tells of their devestation on wildlife in just 2 countries the USA and Australia...

Nationwide in the US cats kill over a billion small mammals and millions of birds each year. Some of these kills are house mice, rats and other species considered pests, but many are native songbirds and mammals whose populations are already stressed by other factors, such as habitat destruction and pesticide pollution.

Despite the difficulties in showing the effect most predators have on their prey, cats are known to have serious impacts on small mammals and birds. Worldwide, cats may have been involved in the extinction of more bird species than any other cause, except habitat destruction. Cats are contributing to the endangerment of populations of certain birds, such as least terns, piping plovers and loggerhead shrikes. In Florida, marsh rabbits in Key West have been threatened by predation from domestic cats. Cats introduced by people living on the barrier islands of Florida's coast have depleted several unique species of mice and woodrats to near extinction.

Not only do cats prey on many small mammals and birds, but they can outnumber and compete with native predators. Domestic cats eat many of the same animals that native predators do. When present in large numbers, cats can reduce the availability of prey for native predators, such as hawks and weasels.

In Australia, cats are known to feed on more than 347 native species: that's 186 species of birds, 64 mammals, 86 reptiles, at least 10 amphibians and numerous invertebrates. We know that feral cats are a problem but there is little point in targeting feral cats and leaving domestic cats uncontrolled. A domestic cat will hunt and kill no matter how well fed it is. One study estimated that on average each pet cat kills 32 vertebrates each year. It is estimated that there are 3-million pet cats in Australia. This adds up to a total of 96-million birds, mammals and reptiles killed each year by domestic cats alone.

I know people, people who would call themselves 'animal lovers' who put a bell around their cat's neck and think that they've done all they can for the birds. These bells rarely work. It seems to me that in fact they have a negative impact because they allow the cats' owners to think that they are doing something positive, that they have addressed the issue and it's no longer a problem.

and im afraid you wont be sold a Siberian husky puppy from any reputable breeder if you are going to allow it off lead in an unsecure area, it dosent matter how much training the sibe has had you can NEVER trust their recall, i have known of sibes compete in obedience to a high level and yet still ignore that command years down the line....just to add i have lived in the countryside the whole of my life


----------



## noushka05

bellathemog said:


> Cats are cats are SHOULD be allowed outside to play/catch frogs etc.
> 
> (


our frogs are on the verge of extinction so i dont think they 'should' be hunted by a non indiginous animal


----------



## Kiwi

Wow, I've never had a stat-whipping before - exciting but exhausting! :Yawn: Still not convinced. But I will have a serious talk with Sweetie about the birds and bees tonight (she's not into frogs luckily)! Doubt she'd have any luck anyway since a huge fox has just been spotted in our garden...


----------



## noushka05

Kiwi said:


> Wow, I've never had a stat-whipping before - exciting but exhausting! :Yawn: Still not convinced. But I will have a serious talk with Sweetie about the birds and bees tonight (she's not into frogs luckily)! Doubt she'd have any luck anyway since a huge fox has just been spotted in our garden...


well heres a few links as youre not convinced lol....Scientific studies across the globe have proved cats have a devestatingl impact on wildlife...if you still dont believe its true after reading these links then youre burying your head in the sand

Domestic Cat Predation on Wildlife

http://www.environment.sa.gov.au/biodiversity/pdfs/cat_owner_brochure.pdf

http://www.abcbirds.org/abcprograms/policy/cats/pdf/impacts_of_free_ranging_domestic_cats.pdf

Cats and Wildlife...A Conservation Dilemma

http://www.wildbirdfund.com/predation.pdf

Cat Predation - WSAVA 2008 Congress


----------



## Kiwi

Noushka - let's disarm. It's not a case of disbelieving, it's a matter of proportionality. I simply don't think my cat is killing the world by being an outdoor cat. I think we humans do a lot more damage. In fact, cats contribute massively to my own and others' lives in ways that are just not quantifiable because they are qualitative. If they were simply predatory nuisances, they would have been exterminated (by us) years ago.


----------



## bellathemog

Guys this is a post to ask for someone to take care of the cat NOT to do with Scientific studies on wildlife ok.

Please. No wonder the person who wrote this thread wanted "out" off this forum.


Let just keep it for the "finding a home" for the cat please.


----------



## Kiwi

Quite right - am signing off. Sincere apologies to OP for getting carried away x


----------



## noushka05

Kiwi said:


> Noushka - let's disarm. It's not a case of disbelieving, it's a matter of proportionality. I simply don't think my cat is killing the world by being an outdoor cat. I think we humans do a lot more damage. In fact, cats contribute massively to my own and others' lives in ways that are just not quantifiable because they are qualitative. If they were simply predatory nuisances, they would have been exterminated (by us) years ago.


im not armed honest but its a serious worldwide problem and if it was just 'your' cat that was killing our wildlife then no it wouldnt have a massive impact on them but sadly we're talking about millions in this country alone killing millions af animals:frown:...so everyone should take responsibility for their pets like i do my sibes .... and i know theyre not simply a predatory nuisance just as my dogs arnt...cats are lovely animals.... but however you look at it they are ruthless predators.


----------



## Tje

bellathemog said:


> Guys this is a post to ask for someone to take care of the cat NOT to do with Scientific studies on wildlife ok.
> 
> Please. No wonder the person who wrote this thread wanted "out" off this forum.
> 
> Let just keep it for the "finding a home" for the cat please.


who died and made you forum policeman? If you don't like it... don't read it.... but stop trying to police what other people post!!

I for one actually enjoy an intelligent, well written post once in a while, it makes a pleasant change!!

Thank you Noushka:thumbsup:, that made good, informative reading (which is more than can be said for the rest of the thread )

And just for the record, the OP wanting out had nothing to do with posts on cats killing wildlife, but everything to do with her being told home truths she didn't want to hear.


----------



## MrDarcy

Tje said:


> who died and made you forum policeman? If you don't like it... don't read it.... but stop trying to police what other people post!!
> 
> I for one actually enjoy an intelligent, well written post once in a while, it makes a pleasant change!!
> 
> Thank you Noushka:thumbsup:, that made good, informative reading (which is more than can be said for the rest of the thread )
> 
> And just for the record, the OP wanting out had nothing to do with posts on cats killing wildlife, but everything to do with her being told home truths she didn't want to hear.


Ha good for you, I thought the same thing! :thumbup:


----------



## Tje

MrDarcy said:


> Ha good for you, I thought the same thing! :thumbup:


well really... it's so ironic that someone who had no part in the discussion feels they can just waltz in and police it.


----------



## noushka05

Tje said:


> who died and made you forum policeman? If you don't like it... don't read it.... but stop trying to police what other people post!!
> 
> I for one actually enjoy an intelligent, well written post once in a while, it makes a pleasant change!!
> 
> Thank you Noushka:thumbsup:, that made good, informative reading (which is more than can be said for the rest of the thread )
> 
> And just for the record, the OP wanting out had nothing to do with posts on cats killing wildlife, but everything to do with her being told home truths she didn't want to hear.


well thanks for that Tje


----------



## samtialou

Well, i think this thread has certainly made a new record! As for me being pushed out, no not at all im actually quite happy that your all having a nice debate about it instead of targeting me, which incidently i have requested i be removed as a member from admin. Basically because i was looking for a new home for diva, not to be attacked by my reasons. My cat will definately be happier being somewhere that she can freely roam and do as nature intended her to do, and not be pushed out by my kids and bullied and taunted by the kids in the area.

Im so pleased to say diva is going to her new home next week after all necessary checks being made to ensure she will be going to a loving home.

Thank you to all, even though some may disagree with me re homing her i have also been taught the right way of doing it to ensure her safety is first priority. And also thank you to all who has backed my decision as i know it is for the best for diva.


----------



## XxZoexX

Thats good news.. Did you see the post off Bella the mog.. she seems interested if it falls through 
P.s Dont feel you have to leave.. there are a lot of people on here who disagree, such is life.. you wont disagree on everything


----------



## samtialou

XxZoexX said:


> Thats good news.. Did you see the post off Bella the mog.. she seems interested if it falls through
> P.s Dont feel you have to leave.. there are a lot of people on here who disagree, such is life.. you wont disagree on everything


Yes i seen it, and i have just emailed her. Thanks x


----------



## bellathemog

Tje said:


> who died and made you forum policeman? If you don't like it... don't read it.... but stop trying to police what other people post!!
> 
> I for one actually enjoy an intelligent, well written post once in a while, it makes a pleasant change!!
> 
> Thank you Noushka:thumbsup:, that made good, informative reading (which is more than can be said for the rest of the thread )
> 
> And just for the record, the OP wanting out had nothing to do with posts on cats killing wildlife, but everything to do with her being told home truths she didn't want to hear.


The OP came on here to find a home for her cat she felt she could no longer care for

her reasons for giving her up are her own and this thread was a wanted ad really for her cat

like most threads on this site they never stay on track for long

but my view because of the reasoning of the thread
ie looking for a new home people should not judge her why

I'm sorry if you think I was "policing with what I said I was not, but I felt sorry for her as this thread read to me she
was being questioned far too much for her actions

Just remember this, we are all on the same side on this site and when a fluffy cat is needing a new home
for what ever reason we should help out the person who needs advice on the matter

That's my 2p worth and I'm so sorry if I upset you it was not meant to be


----------



## bellathemog

samtialou said:


> Yes i seen it, and i have just emailed her. Thanks x


If it all fall through let me know

I've a nice in the country home for her

with loads of love to give her


----------



## samtialou

bellathemog said:


> If it all fall through let me know
> 
> I've a nice in the country home for her
> 
> with loads of love to give her


I will, and thank you so much


----------



## Tje

bellathemog said:


> I felt sorry for her as this thread read to me she was being questioned far too much for her actions
> 
> Just remember this, we are all on the same side on this site and when a fluffy cat is needing a new home
> for what ever reason we should help out the person who needs advice on the matter
> 
> That's my 2p worth and I'm so sorry if I upset you it was not meant to be


you didn't upset me. I just don't like people telling other people what they can and can't post. And this thread (by petforum standards) never at any point strayed off-topic. Nouska felt she made valid points, a couple of us agreed with her, so who are you to say they are invalid points taking a thread off topic?

as for we should all remember to help the person with the cat, ehhhh yeah, I do remember that, but the OP in this thread was knocking back every suggestion of help given to her.

And you might find she was questioned too much on her actions, but again... that's just your opinion. If you are allowed to state that, then other are allowed to state the reverse. That's how free discussion works.


----------



## bellathemog

Tje said:


> you didn't upset me. I just don't like people telling other people what they can and can't post. And this thread (by petforum standards) never at any point strayed off-topic. Nouska felt she made valid points, a couple of us agreed with her, so who are you to say they are invalid points taking a thread off topic?
> 
> as for we should all remember to help the person with the cat, ehhhh yeah, I do remember that, but the OP in this thread was knocking back every suggestion of help given to her.
> 
> And you might find she was questioned too much on her actions, but again... that's just your opinion. If you are allowed to state that, then other are allowed to state the reverse. That's how free discussion works.


Lets just agree to disagree shall we.

I'm done with this topic now and just thankful that some people have indeed helped her rehome her cat.

We will NEVER all agree on the subject and subjects like it.


----------



## Tje

bellathemog said:


> Lets just agree to disagree shall we.
> 
> I'm done with this topic now and just thankful that some people have indeed helped her rehome her cat.
> 
> We will NEVER all agree on the subject and subjects like it.


well for someone who didn't want the subject going off topic, lol, thanks to your policing, it has now gone well and truly off topic 

But no, I wont just agree to disagree, when I see something that annoys me I will speak out. Simple as. You can agree to disagree all you like. That doesn't mean the rest of us have to follow suit. When I see self-appointed forum policemen asking people like Nouska to stop contributing, I will respond in the manner I did earlier. if you want to avoid this situation in the future, then let the mods do the policing of the forum.


----------



## bellathemog

Tje said:


> well for someone who didn't want the subject going off topic, lol, thanks to your policing, it has now gone well and truly off topic
> 
> But no, I wont just agree to disagree, when I see something that annoys me I will speak out. Simple as. You can agree to disagree all you like. That doesn't mean the rest of us have to follow suit. When I see self-appointed forum policemen asking people like Nouska to stop contributing, I will respond in the manner I did earlier. if you want to avoid this situation in the future, then let the mods do the policing of the forum.


Finished?

Just because I asked people to get the thread on topic ie Help her find a home for a cat that makes me a "so you like to keep alling me" a forum policeman?:lol:

Very funny thanks for that


----------



## Tje

if you just want the last word sweetie, you only have to say so


----------



## bellathemog

Tje said:


> if you just want the last word sweetie, you only have to say so


Please I'd like that.

Thanks


----------



## lymorelynn

Pink and fluffy didn't last into the New Year then


----------



## Tje

lymorelynn said:


> Pink and fluffy didn't last into the New Year then


well what do you think??????  

New Year, new challenges , lol.


----------



## madonna

hi i would love her i have 3 already , but im in essex ,i think your too far , hope you find the right home x


----------



## bird

As the OP has found a home for her cat this thread will now be closed.


----------

